# Patrick is so cheap he use's used paper!!



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

As you can see Patrick used my own note against me and while he got me dammit  with the note he also got me good with some great smokes.



Enjoy Them you don't have to tell me twice, Thanks Bro! great after a long day!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Youll like that RASS dave its good, Patrick my friend you are good dude, and Dave your a F**king F**ker


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> Youll like that RASS dave its good, Patrick my friend you are good dude, and Dave your a F**king F**ker


:rofl:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Justy P (Dec 9, 2009)

That's pretty fantastic. 

Way to be resourceful.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Magnate said:


> :rofl:


Whats so fumy he said you were the original ****ing ****er just the other night. 

Shit Jesse that is never gonna get old is it. LOL


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

Real nice!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Justy P said:


> That's pretty fantastic.
> 
> Way to be resourceful.


He's devious he had to have saved that note for months. :drinking:


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

jessejava187 said:


> Youll like that RASS dave its good, Patrick my friend you are good dude, and Dave your a F**king F**ker


I would have to say _MR F**KING F**KER with some killer smokes !!:smoke:_

first class hit, patrick !!:boom:


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow!! Very nice hit indeed.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice hit BigToro, very nice! Dave, stop smoking all the bloody CC's the minute you get them. Dont you know they gotta rest? LMAO.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Whats so fumy he said you were the original ****ing ****er just the other night.
> 
> Shit Jesse that is never gonna get old is it. LOL


I did say that, No this will never get old


----------



## triad47 (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice hit, you deserve it Dave.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Karma is funny that way.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> Karma is funny that way.


Ya got me, Thanks Bro, Now what about Karma? 

About an hour away from lighting the second smoke, first one was delicious!

PS
Thanks again for being a regular troop supporter Bro, you a good man! and Jesse is the real Fucing ****er


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

What is on deck for #2?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> What is on deck for #2?


 time will tell!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

smelvis said:


> As you can see Patrick is so cheap he use's used paper!!........


Ahem.... actually the term is "Green" :biggrin:

Nice job of recycling Patrick!

Anybody else notice that "Patrick" is only one letter away from "hatrick"? :ask:

I haven't been keeping track or anything but it seems like he has been doing multiple hatricks! Woohoo!! :wooho::smoke:opcorn::beerchug:

Congratulations Dave! :nod:

.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Hatrick, eh? 2/3rds of the way there with Mr Erskine and brother Smelvis. I'm a little tapped out right now for the good stuff. Maybe I'll just go quite for awhile to reload. But then again, I might be bluffing -- it's conceivable, you know, that I'm only not bombing because I lack the ammunition to send -- then again, perhaps I have the ammo after all.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

BTW, brother mikevember turned me on to those Traviatas. Good stuff and the price is right.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> ..... But then again, I might be bluffing -- it's conceivable, you know, that I'm only not bombing because I lack the ammunition to send -- then again, perhaps I have the ammo after all.


Hey Hatrick,

You can clearly not be hiding the cigar in the box closest to you!:biglaugh:


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Truly, you have a dizzying intellect.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

nice hit! the tubo looks.....so.....good....


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Intellect = > :help: Smelvis = > :ask: LMAO.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice Bomb Dave, It's alway good to see a BOMBER gets :flame:!!!:mischief:


----------



## ShortyStogie (Oct 7, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> Hatrick, eh? 2/3rds of the way there with Mr Erskine and brother Smelvis. I'm a little tapped out right now for the good stuff. Maybe I'll just go quite for awhile to reload. But then again, I might be bluffing -- it's conceivable, you know, that I'm only not bombing because I lack the ammunition to send -- then again, perhaps I have the ammo after all.


LOL!!!!

This has got to be one of the most creative posts in a long time!!! Good one!

And great hit, Patrick! Hope you enjoy those tasty sticks, Dave.

-SS


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> .......... Had a Camacho Liberty 2006 at the weekend. Top 10 all time for me!


I'm glad to hear that! I was gonna snarf that one out of the Pass. It's a fo-sho now!
:thumb::lever:

.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

That looks like a yummy bunch of smokes! Job well done, I'd say.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> I'm glad to hear that! I was gonna snarf that one out of the Pass. It's a fo-sho now!
> :thumb::lever:
> 
> .


Dagnabbit! Totally had my eye on that one.


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

DAAAAAAMMMMMNN Toro, you brought the horns didn't you?!?!?!?!!?? NICE!:boxing:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *fiddlegrin*  
_I'm glad to hear that! I was gonna snarf that one out of the Pass. It's a fo-sho now!_
_:thumb::lever:_



Bigtotoro said:


> Dagnabbit! Totally had my eye on that one.


Doh!!!!
I just saw this post... Sorry to have yanked it out from under you...

......................:frusty:

.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fiddlegrin*
> _I'm glad to hear that! I was gonna snarf that one out of the Pass. It's a fo-sho now!_
> _:thumb::lever:_
> ...


Why? Completely would have ganked it from you. Probably even would have made a little video of me dancing around with it just to send you. And no worries, just had one. It was GOOOOOOD. You'll enjoy it.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> Why? Completely would have ganked it from you. Probably even would have made a little video of me dancing around with it just to send you.


Bahahahahahaahahahahaahahahaa!!

:rofl:.....:rofl:.....:rofl:.....:rofl:.....



Bigtotoro said:


> And no worries, just had one. It was GOOOOOOD. You'll enjoy it. .


Thanks so much Brotha!!eace:

:rockon:

.

Thank


----------

